
Show HN: Cbuild 2.0 – makefile / header generator for modular C - MobiusHorizons
https://github.com/MobiusHorizons/cbuild#cbuild-20---builder-and-preprocessor-for-modular-c-files--
======
MobiusHorizons
Modular C is basically a language extension that just automates the standard C
conventions for header files, namespaces, makefiles, and modules by adding
`import` and `export` semantics into the source files.

cbuild is the preprocessor. It outputs human readable `.c` and `.h` files, and
a `.mk` include file compatible with both GNU make and bsdmake. The default
`build` command will generate the files and run make on them as well.

